# Остеомиелит? Прошу помочь определить диагноз



## Натал (4 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте.
Диагноз медленно прогрессирующий ревматоидный полиартрит 20 лет. Хронический синовит обоих колен.
На данный момент принимаю Лефно+(8мг метипред,иду на снижение).Проблема такова,под коленной чашкой в феврале появилась флегмона?На снимке упс перелом...остеопороз(как без него яж на гормонах)кальциноз.Вскрыли,почистили.Май- на месте перелома снова флегмона?Неуточненная.Почистили.Конец июня третья...уже более обширная чем предыдущие.На том же месте+в икроножную протаранила канал.Мнения докторов разделились.Остеомиелит есть и остеомиелита нет.((Возможно связано с ревмо?
Ревматолог категорически не согласна))Прошу помочь определить диагноз.

Анализы до чистки.Далее снимки и анализы после.С уважением.


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2021)

@Натал, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Натал (5 Июл 2021)

Благодарю за обратную связь.Я новичок не туда послала.С уважением.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2021)

Думаю не наш форум,
Но все просто:
- остеопороз есть, перелом есть
- рядом флегмона не важно почему
- надо вести как остеомиелит.


----------



## Натал (5 Июл 2021)

Благодарю за обратную связь.Порекомендуйте пожалуйста форум,если знаете таковой.С уважением Наталья.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2021)

Не нужен форум.
Нужен хирург правильный.


----------



## Натал (6 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не нужен форум.
> Нужен хирург правильный.


Как бы узнать правильного.Попробуем найти.Спасибо.


----------

